# First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Being late for a party can be a fashionable move providing you aren’t too tardy. But, if you’re gonna show up exceedingly late, you better be carrying a hell of a bottle of wine or some to-die-for salsa in hand. Such is the case for the new Q7 4.2. Dinner was missed and most of the guests are sauced, so Audi made sure their SUV knocked on the front door of this SUV shindig with more than a few party favors under its arms. We expect the party goers will be pleased with what they see, having ourselves just taken a closer look at a US-specification Q7 4.2 in Phoenix, Arizona.
* Full Story *


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro ([email protected])*

that think looks great!!! almost a little Infinity/Volvo from some angles tho


_Modified by VwG60Kid at 1:14 AM 2/21/2006_


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro (VwG60Kid)*

What color is that....?


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro (jperryrocks)*

On the options sheet, where it mentions 'sold order paint': do you think that refers to an option to get the monster painted with any standard paint in the Audi repetoire? Or merely special paints speced for the Q7. Not really lovin any of the Q7 colors yet. I bet my wife would love that Canyon Red (is that the name of the the orange/red color on the new A6?).
Otherwise, can't wait for a test drive myself.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro (rheudabaga)*

to get any color made by Audi that is not an official Q7 color it will be a $2500 premium for that selection.
I have Canyon Red and Sprint Blue A3's on the lot that have the $2500 paint charge.
The sold order only paints on the Q7 will be limited availability paint that Audi will want you to pay $750 extra for because of lower production numbers of those colors.
I have a Sycamore Green sitting on the showroom here with the OEM 20s but in chrome and man it looks nice. I'm not a fan of chrome either.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_What color is that....?

Bahia Beige i believe. Not a North American color choice, yet.
RB


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro (DBLFRVGNGN)*

and that is the one color we'd love to have here in Phoenix with all the dirt and dust.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ "The typical 2/3 body and 1/3 cabin proporations..."









Also, it's proportions.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: First Drive: 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro ([email protected])*

George, when do you expect the 3.0TDI to arrive in the US? Around October perhaps... when ULSD arrives? Does that mean it can be ordered around June?


----------

